# Edmonton Trucking company and Driver Fined $75000 for importing live asian carp



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Trucking company and driver fined $75k for importing live Asian carp | CTV London News

WINDSOR, Ont. - An Edmonton trucking company and a Markham, Ont., truck driver have been fined a total of $75,000 in a Windsor, Ont., court for possessing live Asian carp in Ontario.
Alltheway Trucking Inc. and Yong-Sheng Zhang were each found guilty under the federal Fisheries Act for possessing live invasive fish.
The company was fined $70,000, the truck driver was fined $5,000, and more than 3,000 kilograms of grass carp was forfeited to the Crown.

Court heard a truck entered Canada on Jan. 25, 2012, at the Ambassador Bridge in Windsor carrying grass and bighead carp from Arkansas.
Canada Border Services Agency contacted the Ministry of Natural Resources and all of the fish were seized after some were found to be alive.
It has been illegal to possess live invasive fish, including bighead, grass, black and silver carp, in Ontario since 2005 because of the threat they pose to the province's lake systems.

Read more: Trucking company and driver fined $75k for importing live Asian carp | CTV London News


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool, thanks for sharing that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

What is the purpose of bringing in these fish.....for food?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

May have been a special order for someone or some organization with a large pond/lake wanting to use the fish for biological weed control. 

Carp are very bony so not a popular food fish in N.America, I would imagine.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think it's fairly widely used for food everywhere except North America. Very invasive and robust fish from what I've seen on a couple of TV shows documenting their spread. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

All the carp I ever caught were fatties lol Problem with carp is they have a mud vein and if you don't filet the fish properly and hit that vein.... it apparently ruins the meat. Not alot of people catching them for food down South. However it's probably a big source of food for one culture or another where they originated from. Given the population of them in the states, they could wipe out world hunger if they could be cleaned without that concern.....there are alottttt of them down there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

They are fat but with lots of bones. Most North Americans I know prefer eating boneless fish fillets. Me, I'm Malaysian and eat all kinds of fish and seafood. 

If it was for the Asian consumers, I would have thought it more lucrative to smuggle the fish into BC than ON.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im thinking there isn't much you wont eat lol


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Nevertheless they could cause chaos with native species that cannot compete. The chance that some could escape is too great.


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

$75000K is not enough of a fine! $250000 Minimum to stop these idiots or at least have them think before doing it again.


----------

